#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  VBA Response to Error Box?

## blokeyhighlander

I have a continuously looping powerpoint presentation that links to objects in Excel. Sometimes, a conflict occurs when Powerpoint tries to access the Excel file and I get the error message "The Source Application is Busy and Can't Respond Immediately". This error box halts the slide show until I manually select one of two options, "Retry" or "Cancel". Since this seems to be because Excel hasn't finished the process of updating data queries, hitting retry resumes the slide show.

Is there any way to automate a repsonse of "Retry" when this error box comes up? Maybe it could be accomplished by SendKeys during the slideshow? Using a combination SendKeys 'Enter' and OnTime could potentially work. In that scenario I would set Enter to happen as frequently as I want the slides to change (ten seconds), and then if the error box popped up Enter would automatically cause the show to resume.

Thoughts? I'd really appreciate some help here.

----------


## Galea

Did you ever figure this out?

----------


## blokeyhighlander

Yeah, I had Excel pause the PowerPoint show, set all of the links to manual, then the query is refreshed, then links turned back on to automatic, and then resume the PowerPoint show.

----------


## pd805

Hi

it seems like I've got the exact same problem that you had.

Can I see your code to pause the powerpoint and un link?

Cheers

----------

